# gecko I.D



## Shotta (Dec 16, 2014)

This gecko was found in my garage in port macquarie,just wondering what type of gecko it is, i'm assuming there's more than 1 type of leaf tail gecko?


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

I was going to say southern leaf tail but the tail shape is different to the ones I've seen. Normally the tail thins out dramatically at the end. There are over 10 (15 I think) species of leaftail gecko's.

im leaning toward southern leaf tail gecko, saltaurius swaini


----------



## Shotta (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> I was going to say southern leaf tail but the tail shape is different to the ones I've seen. Normally the tail thins out dramatically at the end. There are over 10 (15 I think) species of leaftail gecko's.
> 
> im leaning toward southern leaf tail gecko, saltaurius swaini



thank you,looked at images and looks like a match,


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

No worries mate, And great find by the way.


----------



## clopo (Dec 16, 2014)

Saltuarius moritzi. Lucky to have them around your house.


----------



## clopo (Dec 16, 2014)

Also the tail is a regeneration which is why it looks different.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 16, 2014)

clopo said:


> Saltuarius moritzi. Lucky to have them around your house.



im assuming that's a reclassification? or is it entirely different, oh and thanks


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

clopo said:


> Also the tail is a regeneration which is why it looks different.



The tail looked original to me, your eyes are better than mine.


----------



## clopo (Dec 16, 2014)

They were split from swaini a few years ago now. The shape and reduced number of tubercles make it pretty obvious that it is a regeneration.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

clopo said:


> They were split from swaini a few years ago now. The shape and reduced number of tubercles make it pretty obvious that it is a regeneration.



Dont supose you'd know of a field guide which contains all 4 species the southern leaf tail was split into? The images I've seen online are very conflicting.


----------



## clopo (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> Dont supose you'd know of a field guide which contains all 4 species the southern leaf tail was split into? The images I've seen online are very conflicting.



The newest Wilson and swan and the new cogger both have the revision. Most leafys look very similar and are easier to distinguish by location since they have restricted ranges. There is possible/probably overlap in Gibraltar range.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 17, 2014)

clopo said:


> The newest Wilson and swan and the new cogger both have the revision. Most leafys look very similar and are easier to distinguish by location since they have restricted ranges. There is possible/probably overlap in Gibraltar range.


 
Thanks for that, I'll order both. And thanks for the correction, the few books I have left are seriously outdated and I would have been unaware of the split if you hadn't done so.

cheers.


----------



## butters (Dec 18, 2014)

Saltuarius generally lose the whole tail. So the whole tail is a regen. As clopo said the tail is very rounded and smooth pointing to a regen tail.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 18, 2014)

Carphodactylids as a whole only possess a single autotomous fracture zone so the tail is always shed as a whole, unlike pygopodids, gekkonids and diplodactylids which bear multiple cartilaginous fracture points that allow partial breakages and regeneration.

I agree with S. moritzi based on location.


----------

